# Pandora Radio on the TiVo. Stat.



## zetaminer (Aug 19, 2008)

I searched the forums and didn't find anyone else talking about it, so I did.
Netflix is an awesome addition, Pandora would be a very close second for me.


----------



## Grandpasteve (Jan 13, 2007)

Pandora is the best, I would love to have it on TiVo.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

Me three!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Or slacker


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, Slacker on Tivo would be great. The Tivo remote already has thumbs up and down buttons to match the Slacker heart and ban buttons.


----------



## boyettdw (Jan 23, 2005)

I would so love to have Pandora available on my TiVo. Please, TiVo developers, add Pandora support soon.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

johnny99 said:


> Yes, Slacker on Tivo would be great. The Tivo remote already has thumbs up and down buttons to match the Slacker heart and ban buttons.


I tried slacker on Wii and no luck, so go tivo go


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

Slacker and Pandora are both available for the iPhone now, so Tivo support should be pretty easy.


----------



## DanielJackson (Feb 22, 2009)

From a Pandora One user - this would be a great addition to Tivo.


----------



## Selmondo (Nov 4, 2010)

#uname, check pm.


----------

